

Show HN: Worker Pool for Erlang - elbrujohalcon
https://github.com/inaka/worker_pool

======
dang
Url changed from [http://inaka.net/blog/2014/09/25/worker-
pool/](http://inaka.net/blog/2014/09/25/worker-pool/), which points to this.

